# Hello fellow cat lovers



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I just found this great page today. I got a cat 2 weeks ago that was abandoned in an apartment after a tenant moved out. My boyfriend and I took him in. His name is Merlin and is a fluffy orange cat. He was very scared and angry when we first got him but he has settled down and will let us pet him and play with him. He still keeps to himself during the day but is a sweet and playful cat by night. I live in Burlington Vermont and am 23 years old. I love the outdoors and I love cats. When I get a bit older I will probably buy that bumper sticker that says "Cats not kids". :wink:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice, I'm glad you didn't call animal control and have them take him away. The best cats are the ones you save.  I'm sure Merlin will become used to you 2 soon enough. It sounds like he's loved!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Your cat is huge! I used to have a cat that weighed about 18 pds and I thought that was big. Molly lived to be 18 years old. I named her after Molly the Mole from Pinwheel (a Nickolodeon cartoon). My parents have 2 other cats named Squid and Charlie. Once I can figure out how to post a pic I will try to get pics off all of them posted on here.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum and nice to meet you Manitu. It's nice of you to take in Merlin. I'm sure he's very thankful. Your kitty sounds cute. Any pictures?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

manitu22 said:


> Your cat is huge! I used to have a cat that weighed about 18 pds and I thought that was big. Molly lived to be 18 years old. I named her after Molly the Mole from Pinwheel (a Nickolodeon cartoon). My parents have 2 other cats named Squid and Charlie. Once I can figure out how to post a pic I will try to get pics off all of them posted on here.


heh-heh... yes, Max is quite a monster. I sure hope he can live as long as Molly did. Max is in excellent health (knock on wood) so he may just do it. 
I like the name "squid"....that's a pretty funny name for a cat.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

*oops*

By the way my name is Kris. I didn't introduce myself very well. I should have pics up soon. I think I may change my new kitties name back to Oscar. He looks like more of an Oscar than a Merlin. He has made some big steps again lately. He is now not afraid to explore the rest of my apartment and he let a couple of my friends pet him.


----------

